# Halloween Show



## eleven59 (Aug 3, 2005)

I just found out my band (which hasn't even been officially a full band for a year yet) will be headlining a show on Halloween at a local club that should have a packed house that night. 

We're definitely going to step it up a bunch to really make sure we leave the crowd with a positive impression. I've already got an idea of intro music to play before we get on stage (keep the place pitch dark until we kick in on the first chord of our first song).

Have a listen. (make sure you speakers can handle really low bass or you won't get the full effect)


----------



## Donnie (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats! Halloween shows are always the best, I feel.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 4, 2005)

Linky no worky


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 4, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Linky no worky


Yeah well, that was my last resort lol I have no other way of hosting it really.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats on your Halloween show, man. I hope you guys pack the house and rock the house. Any special costumes?


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 4, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Congrats on your Halloween show, man. I hope you guys pack the house and rock the house. Any special costumes?


We're working on ideas lol Our bassist may go for the "gay cop" look lol


----------



## Shawn (Aug 4, 2005)

That would be funny^.

My drummer dressed up as a ninja one time on at a halloween gig we did back in '98. The funny thing is after that night, he would show up often still wearing it....lol.
Post some pics of the show.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 4, 2005)

Shawn said:


> That would be funny^.
> 
> My drummer dressed up as a ninja one time on at a halloween gig we did back in '98. The funny thing is after that night, he would show up often still wearing it....lol.
> Post some pics of the show.


I'll definitely post pics.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 4, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Congrats! Halloween shows are always the best, I feel.



Well get ready Donnie. The annual Charlie Drown Halloween shows have had the best turnouts of any rock/metal show around here for 3 straight years.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 4, 2005)

Btw, anyone have any costume ideas? Must be something I can play comfortably in, won't fall apart/get messed up by sweat too much, and that I won't boil to death in lol


----------



## Shawn (Aug 5, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I'll definitely post pics.


----------



## KillMAH (Aug 5, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Btw, anyone have any costume ideas? Must be something I can play comfortably in, won't fall apart/get messed up by sweat too much, and that I won't boil to death in lol



Paint your face white, wear black contacts, and a gorilla suit.  

It seems all the current numetal bands think every day is Halloween. I'm thinking Mushroomhead and Slipknot in addition to the above-named LB guitarist. What do they wear on Halloween...their real faces?

Iron Cherry played here in chuck-town. They're an 80's hair metal cover band, and they wore long wigs and cod pieces. It was great. Although, I can't imagine that they're comfortable.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Aug 6, 2005)

wear a sock..... hahaha


----------



## Vince (Aug 6, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Btw, anyone have any costume ideas? Must be something I can play comfortably in, won't fall apart/get messed up by sweat too much, and that I won't boil to death in lol



heheh, two words.... DARTH VADER.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 6, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> heheh, two words.... DARTH VADER.


lol If I could pull it off without dying, I'd say it would be the best costume ever lol 

Our bassist may dress up as Batman (we're thinking classic, Adam West, Batman lol).


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 9, 2005)

Kind of left of center, but I think Kim Thayil would be a good one.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, we just got confirmation that we've definitely got this show.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 10, 2005)

GO as a monk


----------



## Leon (Sep 10, 2005)

go as Flava Flav 

(you could set the clock/necklace to 11:59)


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 10, 2005)

Leon said:


> go as Flava Flav
> 
> (you could set the clock/necklace to 11:59)


Nice  Or I could be really weird and use a digital display


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 7, 2005)

My current idea is to go as Arthur Dent (mainly because I'm a huge H2G2 fan and most people wouldn't get it )


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, after an extensive shopping trip with the band, my bassist ended up spending well over $100, and walked away with 2 dildos (both nicely floppy, one 10", one 8"), a strap-on harness, and gold nipple tassles. This'll be hilarious.

We also burned, labelled, and packaged over 50 CDs ourselves to sell, and I printed up 300 stickers for us to hand out with CDs/sell for dirt cheap/give away. I also had a sticker of our logo for the kick drum. 

I also created some intro music (basically it's "O, Fortuna" but remixed slightly to make it really bass-heavy and powerful sounding).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 30, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Nice  Or I could be really weird and use a digital display


Don't know if you can get Cyberdog stuff in the US, but they have a range of shirts with those scrolling message matrix signs in. They are the nuts! They've just released a newer, smaller one which can store more than one message. I fancy getting one fitted on my RG7321.


----------

